# Rapido 996m (or similar model)



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

been looking at possible replacement motorhome for sometime in the future and the one that seems to tick most of the boxes is the Rapido 996M. Has anybody got one of these, or one of the other Rapido variations of this. 

It's a lot of money so just looking for other peoples views. Niggles etc. 

The only thing I can see as a negative is the high level oven above the fridge. Is this easy to live with in practice?

Whats sort of mpg can I expect off the Mercedes engine?

Thanks in advance

Alan


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

We get around 20mpg in the 999 with a 3 litre engine and full auto box. We do not hang around when we want to get from A to B !! 
The high oven is seldom a problem given that it is only used about 4 times a year - Scots do all their cooking in a frying pan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

wot no deep fried mars bars then. :lol: :lol: 
have you looked up the motorhome reviews on here.
cabby


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

cabby said:


> wot no deep fried mars bars then. :lol: :lol:
> have you looked up the motorhome reviews on here.
> cabby


Thanks Cabby, never looked at the reviews before. Still I've only been on here 4 years 

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not got your feet wet yet then. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Friend of mine(not a member) has one nice van But beware on the journey home from Benidorm 2 years age in really heavy wind it did 10 to the gallon at one stage


----------

